# cops called to display...



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/061020/ids_photos_ts/r2685877712.jpg

This guy has taken things to a whole new level.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Now that's what I'm talking about. To add to the fun, I would have actors made up to look like crash victims. And as soon as unwary onlookers got too close, the actors would become re-animated a'la George Romero.  :zombie:


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Now thats commitment! Hmm wonder where he stores that prop during the off-season!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Wildomar said:


> Now thats commitment! Hmm wonder where he stores that prop during the off-season!


I thought the exact same thing. That is awesome,but where is he going to put it 11 months out of the year. My wife would kill me if I tried to store that.

Infreakingcredible.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

stupid cops, did they not wonder where the rest of the plane was? or why there is no collateral damage?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Effing hardcore! Love it.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Here's a link to a news article with more pics and video:

http://kfmb.com/stories/story.67179.html


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

ROTFLMAO! I'm still wiping the tears from my eyes...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It was a good thing he wasn't a janitor.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Ha,Ha, I love it!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Gotta give him credit! That's original!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

wow, very creative..lol though i wondered about the storage thing too...hmmm..wonder if the mechanics at work have any spare parts just laying around like that....


----------

